# Swing by Swing App on Android.



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Feb 28, 2015)

I've been using this app on my S5 for a while as a GPS device for distance and decided today to trial the full "Looper" membership for a round at a reasonable $0.99. 

I was very impressed. Not only do I get the same great GPS distance measuring tools but I also get to add other stats such as whether my drive was straight, to the right or left, if I had any penalty points, did I hit a bunker, did I save it, and how many putts I took. I found it really helpful to see what areas of my game I need to focus on and hope over time to see a comparable difference using the Web app review system.

It does offer to keep your handicap for you however found this a little over flattering over the time I've been using it. You can adjust your handicap manually though should you want it to use your official one which is great for allowing it to calculate stapleFord and net scores for you on the fly.

For me definitely going to keep "Looper" for the season and I think its a bargain at $14.99 per year.


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 1, 2015)

Sir Scoop-A-Lot said:



			I've been using this app on my S5 for a while as a GPS device for distance and decided today to trial the full "Looper" membership for a round at a reasonable $0.99. 

I was very impressed. Not only do I get the same great GPS distance measuring tools but I also get to add other stats such as whether my drive was straight, to the right or left, if I had any penalty points, did I hit a bunker, did I save it, and how many putts I took. I found it really helpful to see what areas of my game I need to focus on and hope over time to see a comparable difference using the Web app review system.

It does offer to keep your handicap for you however found this a little over flattering over the time I've been using it. You can adjust your handicap manually though should you want it to use your official one which is great for allowing it to calculate stapleFord and net scores for you on the fly.

For me definitely going to keep "Looper" for the season and I think its a bargain at $14.99 per year.
		
Click to expand...

Tried this one myself to check out the features. The base free version seemed solid enough but others were better.  Adding in the Looper upgrade makes it a much more useful app but also renders it non-compliant as a DMD for competition. Even with the features that render it so turned off. Oh and the S5 is also non-compliant as a DMD for comps regardless of the app. 

Sorry to pee on your parade but just giving you the heads up in case you are at risk of being pulled up on it.  

Golfshot is an app that offers you pretty similar stat tracking but as it doesn't have (or at least last time I use it it didn't) club recommendation or plays like information it is compliant as long as you don't use the Swing tracking feature during a comp round and of course the phone itself is compliant.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 1, 2015)

I used swing by swing for a quite while, the gimmick of being able to see how far my shots went, wore off quite quickly, as did the shot direction feature, as this was all a manual input and I found it ultimately to distracting, that on top of having to remember to input the data, and then as Bob wrote, it's not allowed in comps.

If you play a lot of golf by yourself and have the time to input the information required to make the app worthwhile, then you will get some great feedback.


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Mar 1, 2015)

Luckily I don't use it in comps to save, as Khamelion stated, extra distractions. However I had no idea this was a formal rule for comps.

Are normal DMDs allowed in comps? And if so why is the S5 barred? Surely a can of worms asking these questions so if I can be pointed in the right direction I'm happy to read up on it. &#128515;


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 7, 2015)

Sir Scoop-A-Lot said:



			Luckily I don't use it in comps to save, as Khamelion stated, extra distractions. However I had no idea this was a formal rule for comps.

Are normal DMDs allowed in comps? And if so why is the S5 barred? Surely a can of worms asking these questions so if I can be pointed in the right direction I'm happy to read up on it. ðŸ˜ƒ
		
Click to expand...

This is a can of worms I can quickly close   I've spent a lot of time looking at the GPS rules to understand them better. 

S5 has a barometer, temp and humidity sensors making it non compliant.  Because these sensors can measure the phone jumps off at the second test on the flowchart. 

http://www.randa.org/en/Equipment/E...ublications/2014/DMD flowchart v2_Jan 14.ashx

I started compiling a list of phones and apps here

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AiZgba2ZqczGdE9VQndmdXZsSWpyM29SQWd4ZHBjLXc#gid=1

Need to update it but one possible option I have spotted is the Vodphone Smart 4 phones. The mini is Â£35 and is compliant as it doesn't have these sensors.  Could be the cheapest GPS option available 

I use a Huawei U8850 that I got for Â£50 (Â£40 + Â£10 top up)  I download the courses at home on wifi and it works without the need for a sim card as I'm only using GPS.  Only trouble is that I can't get the map overviews as they require a data connection. Still works great for FMB distances and some hazards.


----------

